# Looking after a teething toddler in 2ww



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Last 2ww I took it easy. Sunbathed had massage etc

Now I have a toddler who is very demanding. I have been picking him up, holding him,  rocking him to sleep as he's teething badly and is so unhappy. Plus all the cleaning up after him bending over etc. I think really could this have worked?

I had great promising symptoms at first bit of implantation blood cramps etc. But today 5dpt nothing. No sore boobs and I had that with  a vengeance  last time.

Anyone been the same and got a bfp?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

I know someone who at one point had four children under 5. 
Can't see how, if looking after a toddler prevented further pregnancy. 

   

Everything crossed for you


----------



## Dallydoll (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi yoga,
My 2ww resulting in my son was exactly the same, a teething energetic 14 month old and a nutty Dalmatian and house renovations. I remember writing in my diary that there is no way the cycle worked as I didn't sit down till 6pm on day one! My little boy is 9 months! 
Huge good luck xxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

It can work.

I was in the same position as you.  I even went to Centre parcs in my 2ww.  Carried suitcases, rode a bike and went swimming.  I had another son from that cycle.

Women would only have one child, if doing stuff with another child would stop them getting pregnant!

Good luck
X


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you do much for your replies. I am loosing hope...He was sick in the car on the way to work today. Everywhere. U turn home and I had to call in. Ahhhhhhh
All my symptoms seem to have gone... Please can I ask were your symptoms the same is both of your 2ww??


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I had no symptoms at all when I got my second BFP and I was gobsmacked when a first scan showed twins.

It's hard, but hang on in there.

X


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Stacy. 
Congratulations on your twins!


----------



## Sass7 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm in same boat, plus a DH just had a knee op and a stepson in hospital with pulmonary embilism (blood clot on lung). Take it easy they say...! Fat chance 😁..  Praying this works. Pm if you want to follow my daily routine too.... Might help 😊.  Good luck xx


----------

